# Pflanzenfilter, Rohre, Schläuche im Winter



## stepp64 (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

da es ja nun nach den paar warmen Tagen schon wieder kalt wird, gehen mir gleich so einige Gedanken für den bevorstehenden Winter durch den Kopf  ...

Ich möchte ja meinen Pflanzenfilter (bestehend aus zwei 90 Liter Maurerkübeln mit __ Schilf und einem selbstgebauten Vorfilter/Sieb) in so eine Art Hochbeet einbauen (50 cm hoch). Das Wasser soll in den Vorfilter gepumpt werden und soll dann in die beiden Pflanzenfilter laufen und von dort aus über einen kleinen Wasserfall wieder in den Teich.

Nun meine Fragen: Im Winter wollte ich die Pumpe aus dem Teich nehmen. Was passiert dann mit den Pflanzenfiltern im Winter? Die Bakterien gehen sicher ein, aber überlebt das Schilf in den Behältern? Der Überlauf in den Pflanzwannen soll oben sein, so dass das Wasser darin stehen bleibt. Wird mir das Eis irgendwas zerfrieren bzw. was sollte ich bei der Konstruktion beachten?

Muß ich die Schläuche auch entleeren und im warmen Überwintern oder kann ich die über Winter einfach liegen lassen?

Ich wollte aus preisgründen die Behälter mit HT-Rohr verbinden. Ist das zu empfehlen? Die sind ja wohl nicht frostfest. Was würdet ihr nehmen? Die Regentonnenverbinder sehen ja auch nicht schlecht aus, da kostet aber einer 13,- € und ich bräuchte vier davon. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen um die Gefäße miteinander zu verbinden?

So das wars schon wieder. Hoffe ihr habt ein paar Tipps für mich.

Schönen leicht verregneten Montag
Sven


----------



## Thomas_H (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter, Rohre, Schläuche im Winter*



			
				stepp64 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> da es ja nun nach den paar warmen Tagen schon wieder kalt wird, gehen mir gleich so einige Gedanken für den bevorstehenden Winter durch den Kopf  ...



Bevorstehender Winter?


----------



## stepp64 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter, Rohre, Schläuche im Winter*

Naja, man kann halt nicht früh genug mit der Vorsorge anfangen  

Sollte es wieder warm werden  , wird wohl mein nächster Bauabschnitt das Hochbeet mit dem Pflanzenfilter sein. Ich würde das ganze halt gleich so bauen das es die nächsten ~20 Winter überlebt und ich nicht nächstes Frühjahr wieder alles neu machen muß :  

Gruß Sven


----------



## Haiflyer (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter, Rohre, Schläuche im Winter*

nimm doch einfach diese orangenen rohre die auch für abflüsse genommen werden. die sind frostsicher und günstig. und das orange kann man ja überstreichen.


----------



## Annett (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter, Rohre, Schläuche im Winter*

Hallo Sven,

also so ne Mörtelwanne sollte dem Eisdruck eigentlich standhalten - nur verbeulen wird sie sich sicherlich. Ob das reversibel ist, kann ich nicht sagen. :?
Der Trinknapf (90l rund) vom Pferd ist auch schon fast durchgefroren... da gabs keine Probleme mit.
Ordentliche Schläuche halten den Eisdruck ohne Probleme aus.
Wenn Du sie aber schon von Hand zusammendrücken etc. kannst, dann halten sie erst Recht nicht dem Eisdruck stand.
Wir haben am Biotec dieses ganz dicke türkisgrüne Spiralrohr von O..e.
Das hat der Händler wohl mal versuchsweise mit ner Axt bearbeitet... bis auf leichten Verschleiß durch UV-Strahlen der Sonne ist das Ding nach 4 Jahren immer noch stabil.
Im Winter wird es abgeschraubt und bleibt einfach liegen. Auch die Pumpe bleibt im Teich, wird dafür aber tiefer abgelegt als jetzt.


----------

